# Unposed shots of drunk sister and brother-in-law



## Compaq (Apr 4, 2012)

I was driving tonight, and decided to surprise a little with some sudden flash shots in pitch dark surroundings  Sooo, 

1) put flash on camera
2) check aperture setting based on subject distance at 100 asa. I was planning on shooting from 2-3 meters -> f/5.6. Direct flash. 
3) set the aperture and prefocus. I would have a dof at almost two meters, so getting sharp shots should be doable without much framing and precision focusing
4) turn on flash
5) drive to location
6) lure subjects out of house
7) BAM 

Response: AHHHR, my eyes. I can't see!! I have red dots blinking. ......... Seriously, where's the car?? *frantic head shaking and eye rubbing*

8) repeat 7) for two more persons. 

Taken from a low perspective. Looking forward to develoo these, lol


----------



## Demers18 (Apr 4, 2012)

Compaq said:
			
		

> I was driving tonight, and decided to surprise a little with some sudden flash shots in pitch dark surroundings  Sooo,
> 
> 1) put flash on camera
> 2) check aperture setting based on subject distance at 100 asa. I was planning on shooting from 2-3 meters -> f/5.6. Direct flash.
> ...



There ain't no picks to see...


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 4, 2012)

who's the drunk one?


----------



## Compaq (Apr 5, 2012)

Both  not me, obviously.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 5, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Looking forward to develoo these, lol


Ah - I was expecting to see the pictures, lol.  I guess you haven't developed them yet.

Post them when you do!


----------

